# DIY CO2 and Protein Film



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am getting quite a visible layer of protein film in my 10 gallon. I also have DIY CO2 injection and I am pretty sure that running an air pump and air stone will be counterproductive. I stir up the tank with my hand whenever I am feeding so it doesn't build up and become crusty, but that is simply a temporary measure. What should I do? 

P.S. Fish are healthy and never seem to be lacking oxygen, the tank is heavily planted.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can try increasing surface agitation just a little bit (i.e. if you are using a canister filter, raise the spray bar a little).


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, agreed with Darkblade48, surface agitation is key to getting rid of surface film. Another thing you may want to consider in giving a planted aquarium a sleep look is investing in a lily pipe. Although fragile, it is going to definetly give you a more sleek look to a planted aquarium http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/frank-the-toolman-fridays-may-7-2010/


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you sure none of the yeast mixture is getting into the tank?


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*surface film*

I've been reading about this "film" stuff trying to figure out what it is. I've been taking it off daily with paper towels. I have also tilted the spray bar from my canister filter towards the surface. FYI it is an Eheim 2217 in a 30 gal tall. A bit overkill but it is working well. I had to close one of the valves a bit so it wouldn't spray right out of the tank. The scum does seem to be such that it would stop the water from absorbing air and even with the high flow it still covers almost the entire surface in a day. Again it is way more filter rig than what that tank needs (bought it with the plan to upgrade the tank soon). I read that this scum can be caused by bacteria that feed on iron. I am using Seachem - Flourish which does contain iron and there is a fair amount of rock in the bottom (2" or so) of which I am sure some of that has iron in it too. If it is that what can I do to counter it? 
I also have a Red Sea - Turbo CO2 (venturi) reactor. One person mentioned the solution getting into the water. Can that cause that? What do I do to get rid of that?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The surface film can be a variety of things (one of which you mentioned was iron eating bacteria). It could also be a proteinaceous film that has accumulated on the surface of the water.

Depending on what the root cause is, will determine what the outcome is. I have never found dosing iron to be a problem, and when I do notice a protein scum, it is usually due to overfeeding. 

Cutting back on feeding, as well as maintaining a good surface agitation, as you already have, will help combat the surface scum.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*surface scum*

We recently added a piece of Mopani wood in hopes to aid in buffering the PH for Discus. It had some driftwood in it but our Mustard spotted Pleco has decreased it's size emencely. When we bought the Mopani it was just this cool looking wood and super dense I might add. When we put it in it was about 8 hours and it almost turned the tank to black water. It wasn't cloudy but it was most certainly not just a little aged looking lol. After a few days and a bunch of water changes we took the wood out and put it on to boil for almost a day and a half as it developed this clear goo on the outside of the wood. I read online that Mopani does this and the boiling thing is the solution. The goo hasn't returned and it doesn't change the water color as rapidly now (it's been 3 or 4 days since the boiling). Plants seem to be OK. Pleco has a new home and PH seems fairly stable at 6.6-6.8. With or without the wood I should mention. I would prefer it lower but despite the wood, peat in the filter and the CO-2 rig it won't go any lower. That is to say without chemical intervention. Chemicals might lower it but I don't want it fluctuating. The plants are small yet too.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I had this too. It was a protein film and I just adjusted my water level so I was getting a bit of surface agitation but causing excessive gas exchange. I literally drew a line for the water level that works best.

I think it was just protein film that isn't being sucked up into the filter.
It was solved in a day by adjusting my water level.

Also, Roberacer hijacked this thread..


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

The discussion was about CO2 and surface scum correct? Did I miss something is this not a forum for all MEMBERS to discuss parts to a relevant thread? Discuss implies more than asking questions and answering them does it not? 
Let me make this clearer even though it was very obvious what I was getting at. As we know that Mopani wood creates a goo substance and in this case did in fact do so is it possible for that to be the cause of the surface film which BTW is now gone. The thought here is that maybe some of the goo dissolved in the water and made it's way to the surface. Long winded it was but I made a best effort to share as much relevant information as possible so that those with more knowledge and experience could make a best guess as to the cause of my problem. Uh, thanks for the assistance... I think? 
For those interested here's what I did. I skipped a few fertilizer treatments and every time I saw the scum I soaked it up with paper towels. As I say it seems to now be gone. I guess it is maybe 3 days now. I am thinking that I may have been over fertilizing and the iron created an environment for those bacteria to flourish (lol "Flourish" is also the fertilizer that I have). I also increased the amount of yeast in the CO2 reactor which made it pump out more. I am thinking that maybe the added plant growth in conjunction with the lowered (more proper measurement) has more or less starved the invasive bacteria out. I do have one more question though. The scum... I assumed that the layer floating on the surface was blocking the waters ability to absorb oxygen. Was my assumption wrong? In my mind that was bad for the entire environment. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Roberacer1 said:


> The discussion was about CO2 and surface scum correct?


your first reply contained no mention of surface scum.

moot


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

My first post in this thread was item #5.



Roberacer1 said:


> I've been reading about this "film" stuff trying to figure out what it is. I've been taking it off daily with paper towels. I have also tilted the spray bar from my canister filter towards the surface. FYI it is an Eheim 2217 in a 30 gal tall. A bit overkill but it is working well. I had to close one of the valves a bit so it wouldn't spray right out of the tank. The scum does seem to be such that it would stop the water from absorbing air and even with the high flow it still covers almost the entire surface in a day. Again it is way more filter rig than what that tank needs (bought it with the plan to upgrade the tank soon). I read that this scum can be caused by bacteria that feed on iron. I am using Seachem - Flourish which does contain iron and there is a fair amount of rock in the bottom (2" or so) of which I am sure some of that has iron in it too. If it is that what can I do to counter it?
> I also have a Red Sea - Turbo CO2 (venturi) reactor. One person mentioned the solution getting into the water. Can that cause that? What do I do to get rid of that?


Note the title too. 
Not to belabor this but I think it important to make a point here. You could have PM'd me and I could have politely shown you.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Roberacer1 said:


> My first post in this thread was item #5.
> 
> Note the title too.
> Not to belabor this but I think it important to make a point here. You could have PM'd me and I could have politely shown you.


that is not how I work.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> that is not how I work.


Right, your level of concern for etiquette is most duly noted... sir.


----------

